# My citytrips from 2016 onwards :-)



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

I will make one thread from now on were I will post pictures of my citytrips.
Starting first with the citytrips of 2016 we will visit Riga, Lisbon, Prague and continue in 2017 with a visit to Stockholm.
For 2018 Liverpool, Vienna and Copenhagen all got a spot in my agenda. 

So we start in Riga, capital of Latvia.

*Riga*

1.
Riga highrises and bridge at the river.









2.
We are gonna cross the Vanšu bridge but first a view towards ugly 60' highrise and shopping mall just at the edge of the historic city center of Riga.









3.
Looking at 'old town' with Riga Castle in the foreground.









4.
Tall churchtowers dominate the Riga skyline in the old city center. 
More in the back you can see a small part of the Sovjet style Academy of Sciences. 
We will go there on the second day for some nice views over the city.









5.
We zoom in a bit towards Riga’s Little Sister 









6.
We are at the other side of the bridge.









7.
The well know shape of the TV tower of Riga.









8.
Lets explore the old city center.









9.
Every building has got a different colour.









10.









11.
The big square in old town near the Riga Cathedral. Sun is out so lots of terraces also! :cheers:









12.
New construction in the old part of town.









13.
One of the most well known buildings of Riga which was actually reconstructured in the early 90; House of the Blackheads. What a beautifull facade.









14.
A wider look at the square with also the Petrichurch (its tower rises to 123m!)









15.
Art and terraces at one of the squares in old town.









16.
See trough.









17.
In this part of the city lots of beautifull (old) buildings with several architecture styles.









18.
Very sunny and it was time for a late Latvian lunch for me (fish and rye bread) and some cheap but tastefull beers! :cheers:









19.
Later in the evening at the park near the National Opera. Radisson Blu sticks out. We will go there also one of the other days to the skybar.









20.
National Opera









21.
Freedom monument Riga.









22.
Beautifull building; the French have got a nice spot for their embassy.









23.
Al that green and parkareas are looking good in Riga.









24.
Riga is also well known because of several areas with some very great building in Art Nouveau style. 
But you can find examples also in the old city center itself.









25.
Buildings at the edge of the cosy Livu Square.









26.
Wealthy guild buildings in the old part of town.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Travelling seems to be one of your main interests, Patrick! 

Some wonderful architecture in Riga, like this one :applause:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 13.
> One of the most well known buildings of Riga which was actually reconstructured in the early 90; House of the Blackheads. What a beautifull facade.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great choice of city trips Patrick. Looking forward to the rest! :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Day 2 in Riga.*

*Day 2 in Riga*

On my second day in Riga I first walked passed the markethalls towards the tower of the Academy of Sciences. 
A smaller cousin of the more known 7 sisters in moscow.
You can go up the viewing deck for 5 euros which gives you nices view from the 17th floor.

27.
View towards the market halls, old city center, river and some higher towers behind that.









28.
Lets zoom in a bit towards the outside market which you can find along the market halls.









29.
Rooflandscape.









30.
Riga’s tv tower.









31.
Wider view with also the river.









32.
On the skydeck.









33.
Markethalls.









34.
Busses and spot the stork 









35.
Watertowers in the city.









36.
Central station, basilica and Radisson Blu.









37.
Church of announcement. Colourfull!









38.









39.
Nice view.









40.
Back down and outside, gorgeous facade!









After this visit we went on to the Riga Ghetto museum.

41.
Wall full with names of victims of WOII 









42.
Subtle exhibition









43.
At the markethalls outside.









44.
Inside one of the market halls.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Riga, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Day 2*

*Next part of day 2 in Riga*

This second day in Riga isn't over so we go on 

45.
Near the Radisson Blu hotel. No we still don't go up the skybar 









46.
Big central Russian Orthodox Church.









47.
Lets zoom in a bit.









48.
The church is situated in a nice park in the city.









49.
Wooden houses you can find plenty outside the center area of Riga. This is a nice and well maintained example of it. 









50.
At the Stone bridge.









51.
Which I was crossing to get to the National Library.









52.
National Library.









53.
Art and library.









54.
At the Russian memorial.









55.
Watertower.









56.
Somewhere in the city.









57.
Tram.









58.
Z Towers Riga (2x 130m tall).









59.
Back in oldtown behind my hotel.









60.
Sun setting down at Petruschurch.









61.
One of the many terraces. Cosy busy and always to find a spot somewhere. Not too crowded! :cheers:









62.
Like allready mentioned even in the city center (old town) you can find nice examples of Art Nouveau architecture like here at the Jauniela 25/29 (built in 1903!)









63.
Quiet in the old parts of town...









64.
House of the Blackheads in the twilight.









65.
Evening setting in.









66.









67.
In old town.









On day three in Riga we first go to an area and streets with several beautifull examples of Art Nouveau, the Alberta Iela. After that we stroll along in the city towards a brewery :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some very atmospheric impressions, great architecture! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures from Riga :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Day 3 in Riga.*

*Day 3 in Riga*

Today its time for one of the best known diamonds of Riga. The stunning architecture (Art Nouveau) along and near the Alberta Iela. 
But to get there first we walk on this sunny day trough the parks of the city.

68.
National Theatre of Latvia.









69.
Church which is now used for concerts and events.









70.
Allready some gorgeous Art Nouveau. Here along the Elezabetas Iela.









71.
More classic and stately buildings along that street.









72.
Art Nouveau expresses itself in all sorts. 
Sometimes its more down to earth with little details and sometimes it just goes mad!
These building are more down to earth 









73.









74.









75.
Here a building which has a lot more details and expression.









76.
Grand I think! 









77.
Nice building! 









78.
One of the very impressive corner building at the Alberta Iela.  









79.
Going out of control  Statues, heads, figures and signs.









80.
Details, details, details…









81.
Nice! 









82.
Lets zoom in a bit; Lions, Flowers, Birds, Heads, Egyptian details. Well in those times you just could! 









83.
Dragons and lions.









84.
Really nice but maintenance cost a lot!









85.









86.
Looking up.









87.
Dragons on guard!









There will be more day 3 in Riga


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Patrick


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many phantastic buildings - for me No. 84 is outstanding. Great pics, Patrick! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Day 3 Riga*

*Day 3 Riga*

We go on with those beautifull building in Riga.

88.
Nice building with some offices and appartments.









89.
Faces.









90.
Modern building.









91.
National Museum.









92.
Beautifull citybuildings.









93.









94.









95.
Along the Brīvības iela.









96.
Nice buildings you can find enough in Riga 









97.
St. Gertrude Old Church









98.









99.
Green street en route.









100.
En route for this! :cheers: Having some nice craftbeers at Labietis. :cheers:









101.









102.
Sunset Riga.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great set Patrick! The Art Nouveau in Riga is simply stunning, and quite different from Art Nouveau in Brussels or Barcelona.

A pictures of one of these details decorates our living room.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely St. Gertrude Church!
And this decorations in form of big faces really are outstanding and beautiful! :applause:
Very nice update, Patrick!



Patrick Highrise said:


> 89.
> Faces.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*last part of my Riga trip.*

*Last part of my Riga 2016 visit*

103.
In old town.









104.
Medieval town.









105.
Livu Square.









106.
House of the Blackheads in the late evening.









107.
A small street near my hotel.









108.
Dom of Riga.









109.









110.
Art Academy of Latvia; nice building 









After this it was time for a visit to a museum; National Art Museum of Latvia. 
A little bonus was the rooftop 'terrace'/are you could walk along. 

111.
View from the roof of the museum.









112.
View towards Radisson Blu









After all the art it was time for a drink and views at the skybar of the Radisson Blu. 
One downside was that the old town, churches, bridges and highrise were als sort of southwest from the skybar so backlight was a bit of a problem and also the reflections of the glass itself.

113.
View towards the tv tower and the Academy of Sciences.









114.
Towards a part of old town.









115.
View from the skybar towards the other part of Riga 









116.
Zoom in a bit.









117.
Zoomed towards the highrise and bridge.









118.
Rooflandscape and railwaybridge.









119.
City views.









120.
The green lung around the old parts of town. 










Well this was Riga, lets go on with my visit to Lisboa, Portugal.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Who made this venus? 

Great pics, beautiful blue railway bridge! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Next citytrip: Lisbon Portugal!*

Lets go on with the first post of my visit to Lisbon, Portugal.

*Lissabon – june 2016 *

After my trip to Riga it was four weeks after that time to go to the next city!  
Early june I flew with TAP to Lisbon, Portugal.
This city stood allready for some time on my wish list and I have to say it checked all the boxes for me  
Just a great city to wonder around, friendly people, eating and drinking late (offcourse also of the great weather I had in those days  )

After arriving at the aiport it was easy with the metro to get to my hotel and after that it was time to explore the city the next 5 days 

1.
Here we are allready allmost at the river Taag at the Praça do Comércio.









2.
View over the river towards the Ponte 25 de Abril and the big statue of Christ across the river.









3.
Just walking around in Lisbon.









4.
A whole lot of areas of Lisbon aren't that flat  Narrow and steep streets give you quick ascend for some nice views also 









5.
The national Pantheon (Santa Engracia), at the top of the Alfama area/neighbourhood.









6.
More then enough churches here in Lisbon.This one is part of the monastery São Vicente de Fora (17th century).









7.
Great local mural (situated at the Tv. São Vicente).









8.
A famous way of facade of a building in Lisbon and Portugal azulejos tiles.









9.
Church and monastery near the Miradouro de Graça.









After this it was some time to relax, enjoying views, peoplewatchitng and having a beer :coll: :cheers:

10.
Views over the city.









11.
Rooflandscape.









12.
Its time to move on again, so we go down this time  









13.
With enough stairs to use.









14.
Lissabon without those yellow trams doesn't exist! 









15.
Quiet street with a church and you can see the viewing point of pic 9/10 at the end of it.









16.









17.
Walking trough the lower parts of Alfama area I see this very nice Fado mural  








oog.. 

18.
Rossio station with evening lights.









Next time it the first whole day in Lisbon and we go first to the Belem area.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Great pics, I hope that you will also do a trip to Bratislava when in Vienna


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics of Lissabon, I enjoyed them very much! kay:
Lovely trams... 

(May I ask you how many days you planned for your stay in Vienna, Patrick?)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely images of Lisbon. Have to say in certain respects it reminds me of San Francisco - which I love: hills; old fashioned tram cars; a big bridge over a bay....


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

yansa said:


> Great pics of Lissabon, I enjoyed them very much! kay:
> Lovely trams...
> 
> (May I ask you how many days you planned for your stay in Vienna, Patrick?)


I am in Vienna from 10 untill the 14th of may this year.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*To Belém*

*Onwards to Belém!*

On this first full day of Lisbon I walked down the Avenida Liberdade towards Praça Da Figueira. 
After waiting for pretty long time we finally had a tram to Belém.

19.
Somewhere along the Avenida.









20.
Statue along the Avenida.









21.
On several places along the Avenida you can find under the trees nices places with terraces for some drinks and a bite.









22.
Nice building.









23.
Rossio during the day.









Or not to Belém …an other tram in front of us broke down....well walk a bit then to the tramstop at the trainstation of Cais do Sodré. 
Didn't have to wait for long at this spot and with and older type of tram we went on to Belém.

First stop for me in Belém is the famous Torre de Belém (1519). 
In the early days its spot was more in the river itself instead of almost mainland these days...

24.
The wellknown tower.









25.
Innercourtyard of the tower.









26.
Some more Unesco World Heritage we have seen.. 









27.
View from the tower towards the river and the bridge.









28.
Boats big and small on the river Taag.









29.
Tropical Belém









After the visit to the tower we went on towards the Padrão dos Descobrimentos (
Discoverer monument).

30.
Along the quay, at several spots you had food and drinktrucks with small terraces.









31.
The beautifull statues at the oceanside of the Padrão dos Descobrimentos.









32.
A small part of the mosaic floor at the monument.









After this it was only a little walk toward the next World Heritage Site in Belém; the Mosteiro dos Jerónimos (Hiëronymieten monastery).

33.
The monastery and church have got some beautifull and impressive facades.









34.
Innercourtyard of the monastery.









After the visit to the monastery and church we walk back to Lisbon. (its was great weather so  )
First time for some drinks and a good lunch.

35.
Busy enough in Belém  









36.
Streetscene in Belém


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick Highrise said:


> I am in Vienna from 10 untill the 14th of may this year.


Is this your first time in Vienna? And have you already planned what to see? 

Nice update, by the way - I particularly love that old tram. :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Yes my first time to Vienna. Been to Austria before, but that was for hiking in the mountains 

I will arrive at the end of the afternoon on thursday an go back on monday also end of afternoon. Staying in Motel One Wien Staatsoper.

Since I am a beergeek I am in luck  so on saturday I go to Craft Bier Fest Wien in the Marxhalle :cheers:

I like architecture, museums, churches, viewpoints over the city. But relaxing in a nice park of a nice spot for a lunch and so is also very nice 
Just walking a lott trough a city to feel it and enjoy it. Offcourse some tourist stuff but not only... All tips are welcome


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for giving me those facts, Patrick. Indeed I have some ideas for you. 
I will need a little time, maybe a few days, to work them out and then post you an answer here
in your thread. :cheers:



Patrick Highrise said:


> ^^ Yes my first time to Vienna. Been to Austria before, but that was for hiking in the mountains
> 
> I will arrive at the end of the afternoon on thursday an go back on monday also end of afternoon. Staying in Motel One Wien Staatsoper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*On the move in Lisbon*

*We go on in Lisbon!*

Like said with this beautifull weather we walk back towards the city.

37.
Some buildings doe need some maintenance.









38.
In this area the streets go up and down also..









39.
Good view on the Ponte 25 de Abril (bridge).(https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponte_25_de_Abril )









40.
The bridge itself and its structures do make some contrast on ground level.









41.
A creativ island in the city; Lx Factory.









42.
Streetscene and on top of the hill you can see a part of a famous 
cemetery; Cemitério dos Prazeres.









43.
We are a bit further back in 'town' (Calçada Ribeiro Santos). 









44.
A beautifull modern officebuilding, which you will see further in the series also  Office of the EDP - Energias de Portugal.









45.
Statue and flowering trees.









46.
Urban walls in the city.









47.
There are plenty of churches in Lissabon.









48.
The view of the roofterrace and pool of my hotel towards the castle.









49.
View the other way.









50.
'Little Flag' 









51.
Nice buildings in the street behind the hotel I stay at.









52.
Modern and old in one building.









53.
On my way to a beerbar and store; Cerveteca Lisboa, I had this nice view.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics full of sunshine! kay:
My two favourites (love that wasp mural!):



Patrick Highrise said:


>


(I ask you for patience until my Vienna tipps for you - will take a little time. )


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Patrick, here are my Vienna tipps for your trip. 
I write them here in the forum because they may be interesting for others too.

You've chosen a *hotel in central location*, not far from important tourist attractions, 
that's very good. 
You are in this beautiful city for the first time and have a few days time, so you
will have to *set some priorities* and do a good mix of seeing some attractions
one must have seen, and otherwise having some time relaxing, sitting in a nice
park or restaurant or walking through the Old Town.

I hope you will have good weather to do many outdoor activities! 

Some of the *must-sees* in Vienna for sure are *the 1st district *with *Saint Stephen's Cathedral,
Old Town, Hofburg, Ringstrasse, KHM. *Then also *Schoenbrunn Palace,
Upper Belvedere, *some say Prater with *Riesenrad*.

(For Ringstrasse I would recommend to take the "normal" trams, not the
tourist one. As you are a very fit person, at least walk the part from Opera
to Rathaus per foot - you will love it! )

I would recommend to save at least one whole day for the attractions of
the 1st district. If you want to see everything in Schoenbrunn (Palace, Palmenhaus,
Zoo, Gloriette, Park) this will take a good half day, even more. So it's your
decision where to set your priority - are you a friend of Monarchy and Baroque? 
Then you will see the Palace also from inside. Are you a friend of zoos? 
Then you won't miss the old Schoenbrunn Tiergarten. Are you a special plant
friend? Then also see Palmenhouse from inside. You will have to make such decisions 
during your whole holiday, because the time is too short to see everything. 

So now let me say some words to your list of interests.
*Architecture: *You will feel history in our *Old Town*.  Take a lot of time for
the romantic small "Gasserl", as we say in Vienna, the streets around St. Stephen's,
the part around Griechengasse, Schönlaterngasse, Sonnenfelsgasse...,
Judenplatz, old St. Ruprecht Church, wonderful Church "Maria am Gestade"...,
the side streets of Kaerntner Strasse and lovely Weihburggasse, then Freyung
and Platz am Hof - you will find all these places and more of 1st district
in my thread.

Vienna was ruled many centuries by the Hapsburgs and center of an Imperium. 
To feel that part of our history you will see the *Hofburg* and *Schoenbrunn,
*maybe also *Schatzkammer *and *Kapuzinergruft.

Belvedere Palace and Baroque Garden* also remind of that time, and if
you are interested in nature and plants then don't miss to visit near
*Botanical Garten* and *Alpengarten.*
If you are a friend of *Jugendstil*, you will visit *Secession* and the famous
buildings at *Naschmarkt *(like *Majolikahaus*) - this is very close to your hotel!
The *Otto Wagner Kirche am Steinhof* is one of the most impressive Jugendstil
buildings in Vienna.

Also take a look at *modern Vienna,* best at *Donau City* with Austria's
highest, the *DC Tower.* Don't miss to get out of the U1 at *Station Reichsbruecke
*to see river *Danube!

Museums: *Vienna has lots of excellent museums, KHM, NHM, Museumsquartier,
Albertina, Upper and Lower Belvedere, Technical Museum (near Schoenbrunn) and many more...
A must-see is *KHM*, also because of the excellent architecture. The collections
are enormous - you will have to make a choice.  I always stay alone in
the Old Egypt collection more than two hours.  For you I recommend to
see at least the *Gemäldegalerie* which is the main part of the house - 
just walk through it and take a closer look at some paintings which are of
personal interest for you.

*Churches:* *Saint Stephen's Cathedral *of course (I will return to it later),
the Baroque *Saint Charles Church,* the old *Saint Ruprecht*, the Neo Gothic
dream *Votivkirche, Kirche am Steinhof, *and so many more. Make your choice! 

*Viewpoints: *Traditional the *Kahlenberg *(bus 38A from Grinzing, where you
can enjoy the famous Viennese wine ), but I would recommend these three
excellent viewpoints:
*Saint Stephen's Cathedral: *You get a perfect view over nearly the whole
city from the *North Tower *(which has a lift). For you as a fit person I would
really recommend also to climb up the spiral staircase in the *South Tower,
*this will give you a real feeling for the soul and history of this city. A legend
tells that in the *Tuermerstube* once the devil played ninepins with the watchman
of the tower. 
If you visit *Donaucity *you will have a breathtaking view from top of the *DC Tower!
*If the weather is clear you will see until the Alps in Lower Austria: Schneeberg!
I also heard that the *bar* up there *at night* is a great place to stay. 
Our *Donauturm* recently was renovated, and you can have a meal up there
in the rotating restaurant.  (I would recommend to take a taxi to Donauturm.)

*Parks: Volksgarten *(with rose blossom!), *Burggarten, Stadtpark,
Schoenbrunn Garden, Belvedere Garden, Botanical Garden, Alpine Garden...
*My special tipp for you is the *Japanese Setagaya Park *in
Doebling (tram 37, station Barawitzkagasse). You come in Mai, then this
garden has one of it's best times - it's a gem among Vienna's gardens.
*
Lunch: *You find some nice restaurants in my thread! 

Two more tipps from me, if you are interested and find time for it:
It would take you a half day to do a *Ship Round Trip* at *Danube Channel
and Danube *(starting from Schwedenplatz). I always enjoyed that very much
and it's a good opportunity to get great photos.  (And have a meal on board...)
If the weather is very good you could go from *Vienna Main Train Station
*to a near destination in Lower Austria. My suggestions are the lovely wine
village *Gumpoldskirchen, *or the friendly and relaxing *Moedling* with it's 
wonderful Old Town. Each of these trips would take you about half a day.
(Some forum mate suggested *Bratislava*, but I think this would steal too
much time from your short trip. Beautiful Bratislava deserves an extra journey! ).

I wish you so much fun at the *Craft Bier Fest Wien! :cheers: 
*I'm not the expert for Vienna's night life - some say, it has none. :lol:
But I'm sure you will find some nice places!
Important to know is that in Vienna most shops close at 18:00 in the evening!

I hope this was of help for you, Patrick!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Heading for Miradors...*

^^ thankx yansa for those insider tips!! kay: I think I can use a lot of them  

Back to Lisbon.

* almost at the second day in Lisbon..*

Before having diner I was on my way for some Portugese craft beers at Cerveteca Lisboa :cheers:

54.
Plenty of choise, but like said I am here for beers from Portugal  









55.
Cheers! an IPA from Portugal with a nice cheese beside it! Yumm! 









56.
Twilight in Lisbon.









57.
Evening has fallen in Lisbon.









After a very late (great weather and they eat late here  ) but very good diner with some more :cheers: and the walk back to the hotel its time for our second full day in Lisbon.
Time to go to several Mirradors in Lisbon.

58.
Lisbon isn't flat almost anywhere.. 









59.
Somewhere in Lisbon.









60.
Always have nice spots for a look trough. With the castle this time.









61.
Graffiti, lack of maintenance and greens on the facade you see pretty often in Lisbon but it also gives caracter.









62.
Nice church along the Avenida Almirante Reis.









63.
View over the city from the Miradouro do Monte Agudo 









64.
Because every mirador has an other view towards the buildings, areas and the city itself you can spend enough time at eacht one 









65.
Panorama time.









66.
City.









67.
Okay one more panooo... 









68.
In every street you can at least find one building with these famous tiles of Portugal; Azulejos.









69.
Narrow streets enough in Lisbon. 









70.
A steady climb on our quest for a good stairs towards the next Miradouro


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick Highrise said:


> ^^ thankx yansa for those insider tips!! kay: I think I can use a lot of them


That's fine, Patrick! If you have more questions, don't be shy to ask. 

Two of my favourites:




















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Lisbon views*

*Enjoying views*

We go on in Lisbon 

71.
Rough edges Lisbon.









After a pretty steep 'little' climb with some warm temperatures we need some time to 'catch our breath' 

72.
Views at the Miradouro da Senhora do Monte.









73.
Very nice views! 









74.









75.
More panorama time 









76.
Chapel.









77.









78.
Sometimes you almost look inside houses of people 









79.
Rooflandscape.









80.









81.
And back at the Miradouro da Graça.









82.









83.
Castle San Jorge and the bridge.









84.
Panorama, very impressive cityscape!  









85.
On our way to the castle.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lisbon looks fabulous.

I have received some counselling on setting up my new IMac this week, from a very patient person sat in an Apple office in Lisbon.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Castle....*

*Castle and more*

After a nice little walk trough lots of small streets up and down arrived at the castle. Here also some very cool views of the city.

86.









87.
Cannon on the Tagus river.









88.
On the castle ground.









89.
View round of the city from the castle.









90.
Zoom in a bit.









91.
Anybody home?? 









92.
Lisbon looks most time very pretty but you can find 'ugly stuff' in the city 'skyline' 









93.
Castelo de São Jorge 









94.
On several levels you can walk around the castle wall, sometimes by using small and steep stairs.









95.
Only back home I saw these people standing on the roof of the Igreja de São Vicente de Fora ....









96.
A view trough the wall.









97.
Lisbon skies and flag.









98.
Back down in the city center.









99.
Igreja Paroquial do Santíssimo Sacramento









100.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Beautifull Lisbon*

*Beautifull Lisbon and some views*


101.
The sort of simple front facade of the Church of Sao Roque / Igreja de São Roque









but don't be fooled by this....inside its just so very very impressive!!  mg:

102.
Inside the church!









103.
The church got several niches/bays with some of the most incredible chapels inside them. Like this one of the Chapel of Our Lady of the Doctrine. 









104.
The Blessed Sacrament Chapel.









105.
Outside again at the endpoint of the Elavador de Gloria.









106.
View to the other side from the Miradouro de São Pedro de Alcântara.









107.
A view to the cathedral.









108.
A lower part of this Miradouro.









109.
View towards the Tagus river.









110.
Castle keeps guard over the city.









111.









112.
time for some beers @ beercafe/brewery Duque.









113.
Art along the road going up beside Elavador de Gloria









114.
Art and Gloria.









115.
Its goes up or down  









116.
Just walking trough the city early evening.









117.
Igreja de Santa Catarina









118.
Lisbon streets.









119.
Churches are plenty in Lisbon. This one almost looked a bit like a palace; Igreja Paroquial das Mercês









120.
On the R. Correia Garção.









121.
View towards the bridge from yet an other Miradouro; Miradouro de Santa Catarina









122.
Night falls over Lisbon.









123.
Just relaxing with drinks, foods and friends and also some street entertainment.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lisbon has all of the ingredients of a fantastic city.

Love the Torre De Belem.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many beautiful impressions! kay:
Love the roofs, trams, tiles...

Such a wonderful roof down in the right corner:



Patrick Highrise said:


>


And these incredible chapels!



Patrick Highrise said:


> 104.
> The Blessed Sacrament Chapel.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*on the move again in Lissabon*

thanx for likes and comments 

* on the move again in Lissabon*

The next day I visit some musea in the morning; the Museu Calouste Gulbenkian and Coleção Moderna

124.
The garden around these 2 museums is a lovely place to relax!









125.
Igreja de São Sebastião da Pedreira









126.
View over the city towards Tagus river.









127.
A not so small Potugese flag at the top of the Miradouro do Parque Eduardo VII









128.
On the Largo do Rato









129.
And lets go up again! 









130.
Having a lunchbreak in the Jardim da Estrela.









131.
The impressive Basílica da Estrela.









132.
Front facade.









133.
Inside the church.









134.









135.









136.
Outside again the trams are waiting but we go further walking trough the city towards the famous cemetery of Lisbon.









137.
The cemetery is like a city in the city.









138.









139.
A cemetery with a view of the bridge.Een begraafplaats met uitzicht op de brug.









140.
A special part/area for the fire department.









141.
Some graves have got weird shapes like this impregnable fortress.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful and interesting pics again! kay:
These lovely trams...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, Lisbon is definitely lovely.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ During 2016 the colours were extra because of an artist...normaly its without those colours...but still a very special design by Frank Gehry.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick Highrise said:


> ^^ During 2016 the colours were extra because of an artist...normaly its without those colours...but still a very special design by Frank Gehry.


Great modernist architecture! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*3rd part Paris weekend*

Third Part Paris.

33.
Everytime its still impressive.









34.
In a side street of the Avenue des Champs-Élysées we spotted some interesting cars   So cool this venom green McLaren. 









35.
In the Toyota showroom.









36.
Up close and personal 









37.
La Madeleine.









38.
Paris cityblocks and facades.









39.
Looking up.









40.
View near metrostation Parmentier at the Avenue de la République.









41.
Église Saint-Ambroise at the Boulevard Voltaire.









42.
Chuuut!









43.









44.
Les Halles really changed since the last time I was here!









45.
Eglise Saint-Eustache near Les Halles.









46.
Sun is setting in Le Marais.









47.
Place des Vosges









48.
After taking the subway we ended up at Jardins du Trocadéro for some nice views of the Eiffeltower in the late evening.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That lime green car hurts my eyes.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*4 Paris*

Part 4 Paris.

the day after we are back to visit the Eiffeltower this time for some nice views from Paris.

49.
Without the lights...









50.
Tropical and hot Paris!









51.
View from high up.









52.
Zoomed in a bit towards the Hôtel des Invalides.









53.
Seine and the city.









54.
Looking down towards some closer cityblocks.









55.
Trocadéro and La Défense.









56.
Shade of the tower.









57.









58.









59.
One level down for other views 









60.
More down to earth 









61.
Only a city..









62.









63.
Lovely Paris.









64.
Arc.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates like usual, Patrick! kay:
Very nice light and shadow in pic No. 64!


The McLaren nearly has the colour of the Green Mamba 


https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...selang=de#/media/File:Green_Mamba_cropped.JPG


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*part 5 Paris*

Fifth part of the Paris set

65.
We are still on the Eiffeltower and we zoom in a bit towards La Defence and also you can see the Fondation Louis Vuitton in the park area.









66.
Neighbourhood









67.
View towards Parc des Princes between the buildings...









68.
Roofs of Paris.









69.
On the ground again and walking trough the city.









70.
Nice detail of the entrance of a residential building.









71.
Really liked this facade!









72.
I see a spot to take a stop for a drink during this heat  :cheers:









73.
We walk along the Avenue de Tourville to see 'Les Invalides'.









74.
Ah...France! 









75.
Nice facades in this street.









76.
On a street.









The day after we visit the Louvre. Some pics now of art 

77.
Egypt.









78.
Nice colours... 









79.
Artemis.









80.
La Liberté guidant le peuple by Delacroix.









81.
Statue.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great, especially No. 71 and the impressions of Louvre! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Last part of the Paris trip*

Paris part 6. 

82.
A little Arc near the Louvre.









83.
Louvre and the pyramid.









84.
Musee d'Orsay and the Seine.









85.
Boats in the river.









86.
the (in)famous locks.









87.
Ferris wheel and clouds.









88.
Bus









89.
Assemblée Nationale









90.
Pont Alexandre-III and the Grand Palais









91.
Eiffeltower.









92.
On a bridge.









93.
Churchill in Paris.









94.
Petit Palais









95.
Facade of Grand Palais.









96.
That busy famous street 









97.
In the train back to Rotterdam: Au revoir Paris! 









Next stop: Amiens!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great city and pics! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Amiens, France.*

*Amiens*

A few months after my Paris visit I was back again in France.
This time for a visit of a couple of days to the city of Amiens.
A city at least famous for its very, very impressive Cathedral.
We were there with a lot of colleagues because we also wanted to visit to BIG flea market which it held 2 times a year. Its just a little bit smaller then the one you can visit in Lille/Rijssel. 

1.
First look at the Tour Perret (Perret Tower) in the city center. its 104m tall and from just after the WO II. Our hotel was situated closeby.









2.
Lots of restaurants and bar at the Quai Belu along the river Somme.









3.
Our first good look at that HUGE cathedral of Amiens.









4.
Flowers and houses.









5.
Medieval Amiens @ night.









6.
Medieval Amiens @ night 2









7.
A very nice and interesting clocktower.









The next day we first gonna take a better look at that Cathedral. 

8.
The church (Notre Dame d'Amiens) is really huge although you may think its not because there is not a big churchtower...
be surprised it still at least 60m(!) tall. the northtower is actually as tall as those of the Notre Dame in Paris 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amiens_Cathedral










9.
A true masterpiece of gothic architecture.









10.
The buidlings across the front of the Notre Dame de Amiens.









11.
Looking up.









12.
Its superb front facade with just too many details  









13.
Looking at the front facade and the towers.









14.
Just WOW! 









Lets go inside!

15.
Inside its just as impressive with one of the tallest 'roofs' you can see (42m tall).









The next part we are first still inside this gem of a church!  and we go trough the city towards the Jules Verne museum.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Amiens part 2.*

*Amiens - part 2*

16.
So much the see inside and nice working with the sunlight.









17.









18.









19.
Stained glass in the cathedral.









20.
Little details.









21.
Outside the church again.









22.
On our way to some other sights in the city.









23.
Cour d'appel









24.
Statue du Général Leclerc









25.
Just a street in Amiens.









26.
Modern and old.









27.
We are almost at the Jules Verne House.









28.
Mural at the inner courtyard of the Jules Verne House.









29.
Around the world in 80 days.









30.
Jules Vernes


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful historic place without cars - so we can dream ourselves back in time! kay:





Patrick Highrise said:


> 10.
> The buidlings across the front of the Notre Dame de Amiens.
> 
> 
> ...



The Cathedral is a gem - so many great details! 

One of my favourites, this lovely madonna with child and three nice angels around her head.





Patrick Highrise said:


> 21.
> Outside the church again.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*last part of Amiens*

*Amiens - last part*

31.
A small part of the flea market.









32.
He my own barbershop  :lol:









33.
On the walk again with the cathedral in the back.









34.
streets and buildings in the Saint Leu district









35.
Clocktower at daylight.









36.
Lower part of the clocktower with the cathedral in the back.









37.
Sun is setting a bit near the cathedral.









38.
Tour Perret @ night.









39.
Colourfull Hôtel de Ville d'Amiens









40.
Are we in France?  









41.
Tour Perret @ night from the central railwaystation of Amiens.









42.
back in the city center.









43.
What a church!! 









44.









45.
Sommes, houses and a tree.









46.
Amiens adieu!









After this we move on towards the city of Prague!  :banana:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Patrick, many favourites! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Prague*

almost forgot to go on with this thread   :lol:

*Prague september 2016 *

At the end of september 2016 it was time for one more citytrip. Destination Prague.
It was a lovely citytrip in a very nice city. Some parts very busy some parts really relaxed. Nice beers, nice weather 

1.
My hotel (Motel One) was located very well near the main part of central Prague.









2.
Lets go for our first walk in the city.









3.
mosaic on a former 'city hall/building'. Building itself is absolutely stunning and a gem of Art Nouveau 









4.
Powder Tower









5.
So many nice and interesting buildings.









6.










7.
City buildings.









8.
Also with lots of colour.









9.
The towers of the Tyn church in the centre of Prague.









10.
We are on the old city center square. With a view toward the old town hall.









11.
Stately homes around the square.









12.
the square itself beside a fountain and some green is mainly empty....









13.
Nice facade.









14.
View towards the St. Nicholas Church.









15.
Better view of the Tyn church.









16.
From the square I walked along the Pařížská. A street with many,many expensive shops and brands  









17.









18.
Rudolfinum, one of the several opera buildings in Prague. This is is mainly used by the Czech Philharmonic.









19.
Modern tram.









20.
View toward the Prague castle.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great impressions of Prague! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Prague - still day 1*

*still the first day of Prague*

21.









22.
Ministry of Industry and Trade.









23.
Tram.









24.
Nice upper part of the facade..









25.
Churches and towers are plentyfull in Prague.









26.









27.









28.
Tram at the trainstation Prague Masaryk.









29.
Henry’s Tower / Jindřišská věž









30.
More then enough good cityblocks.









31.
At a part of the bigger Wenceslaussquare.









32.









33.
Sint-Galluschurch.









34.
Evening is setting in! 









35.
Near the Charlesbridge.









36.
Somewere in Prague near cityhall.. 









37.
Back on the main sqaure in the Old Town.









38.
In the evening its still a stunning building! 









39.
Chique Prague.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You do very good and clear night shots, Patrick - beautiful! :applause:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great update,Patrick kay:

Amazing!

Wow!



Patrick Highrise said:


> 27.
> We are almost at the *Jules Verne* House.


One of my favorite authors 


And thank you very much for these magnificent pics of Praha :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Start of the second day in Prague*

*Day 2 in Prague*

On the second day in PRague we go early allready into town walking towards the Prague castle.

40.
the buildings from the picture before (39.) but now during daylight 









41.
Powdertower.









42.
Statue on the main square in the city center.









43.
The famous astronomical clock.









44.
On the bottom of the tower.









45.
Its still pretty quiet here.









46.
We go on in the older part of town.









47.
A facade we saw earlier 









48.
The tower before you walk onto the Charles Bridge.









49.
Charles Bridge and Prague Castle.









50.
Statue.









51.
Statues and churches.









52.
Its still pretty early but alreaday more then enough people on the bridge.









53.
View over the river.









54.
Some more statues on the Charles Bridge.









55.
Looking back at 'Old Town'.... 









56.
Almost across...









57.
More towers and statues.









58.
Nice facade.









59.
At this side of the river you can also find more then enough old, charming, nice and interesting buildings.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful impressions from a great city, Patrick!
Very nice picture composition in No. 42! kay:


Here we see how lovely and charming people who have the magic touch 

for plants can work with our green friends in the city!





Patrick Highrise said:


> 58.
> Nice facade.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Onwards to Prague Castle*

*Day 2 Prague - we go on*

We are on our way towards the Prague castle but still lets look around in the area below it 

60.
Crossing the street.









61.
We go up and up...









62.
Good exercise 









63.
Further away we can see the Prague TV tower.









64.
We get better views of the city below us.









65.
Our view goes towards the Petřín hill and the mini Eiffeltower  









66.
Like all the days in Prague it was sunny and HOT! 









67.
We our up at the Prague castle. We two guards here....I also had to wait in the big line to get in 









68.









69.
After entering the Castle; the first stop of these hours; The St. Vitus Cathedral. Looking up.









70.
Inside the Cathedral.









71.
Stained glass and altar.









72.
That stained glass in the cathedral looked really stunning!









73.
Bling.









74.









75.
We are outside again (later in the series we go up one of the towers for even more views!  )









76.
One of the many inner courtyards of the Castle.









77.
Solid building...









78.
The colourfull facade of theSt. George's Basilica.









79.
We are in the 'golden street'...









80.
Funny and very small houses here!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Patrick! :applause:
At the end, is this the street where Franz Kafka once lived?
A hero of my youth, and I still love his literature.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ He lived shorty at nr 22 with his sister. There will be some more Kafka along the way


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Onwards on day 2 in Prague.*

*And onwards on day 2 ;-) *

Lots to do and see on day 2 so we keep on moving 
From the Castle area you have some great views of the city.

81.









82.









83.
View from the gardens at the castle.









84.









85.
Enough green around the castle area.









86.
Rooflandscape.









87.
Look trought towards the tv tower.









88.
At the palace.









89.
Looking at the neighbours  









90.
Looking up; the south tower which we go up for even more views!









91.









92.
History.









After this we went up almost 300 steps for some views. :banana:

93.
View towards two other church towers of this cathedral.









94.
Looking down.









95.
Broad views from the tower.









96.
Spot the bird of prey! 









97.
Castle and the city.









98.
Views of Prague.









99.









100.
Churches and towers are signature Prague.









101.
But still also lots of green!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions, what a gorgeous city! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*walking a lot in Prague*

*Still on the move in Prague*

102.
We are back down after our visit to the tower.









103.
3 Towers in one picture.









104.
churches and monasteries are plenty in Prague.









105.
But before moving on again it was time for a much needed lunch and a local beer! :cheers:









106.
Nicely situated at a little courtyard.









After the lunch we walked op the Petřín hill.

107.
On our way towards this mini ‘Eiffeltower’  So we go up again.









108.
Half way up.









109.
Views over Prague are very nice.









110.









111.
Sovjet style Prague is also in our view.









112.









113.
Let zoom in a bit with my mobile phone.









114.
View towards the Castle.









115.









116.









117.
Fairy tale









118.









119.









120.









121.
St. Michael Church 









122.
Picture perfect.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One thing that makes Prague so nice is that the main river, the Vltava, runs
through the middle of the Old Town.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*exploring the city*

*Exploring the city*

123.
And we are back down in the city at the bottom of the hill.









124.









125.
Back at the river with a little sluice.









126.
We cross the river looking back at the hill.









127.









128.
Prague also got its own great opera building.









129.
Opera and tram.









130.
River, hill, castle.









131.
Nice and beautifull old building you can find a lot of in this city.









132.
Sun is setting.









133.
Tropical Prague  









134.
Boats enough on the river.









135.









136.
Tram.









137.
Prague towers.









138.









139.
A defect pinguin. 









140.
Prague lights.









141.









142.
Busy enough in the city center.









143.
Evening in Prague.









144.
Clockwork.









145.









146.
Two towers.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful old building in pic 131, great night impressions of the city center! kay:


The Prague Opera House has a certain similarity to the Vienna State Opera -
both are in Neo-Renaissance style. But Vienna was first (1869)  - Prag 1887.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! one of the most wonderful cities in the world...
It's quite enjoyable to look at these photos, feel like I'm there....thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more photos from Prague, please  :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Next day in Prague*

*The day after *

The next day we go on with exploring this beautifull city.

147.
Same location as pic 27 of the prague series but now during daylight and zoomed out 









148.
Fancy buildings and chique hotel.









149.
Modern architecure, part of the national museum.









150.
We look from the museum over the Wenceslaussquare.









151.
Prague streets.









152.
Somewhere in Prague 









153.
Public transport and western fast food are much around in parts of Prague.









154.
Saint-Ludmillachurch.









155.
Beside the church you can find yeat again a beautifull Opera building 









After this I kept on walking towards Vyšehrad ('high castle'). This area lies a bit higher then most parts of prague and also pretty close to the river. Also nice are the ramparts on which you can walk on.

156.
So we get some more views of Prague. 









157.
Some areas and residential buildings are pretty modern.









158.
Old wall, highway and a highrise 









159.
Lets zoom in towards the train.









160.
In the back we can spot the tv tower again.









161.
At this location we can also find again a big church.









162.
We are nice cemetery.









163.









164.
Views.









165.
Rooflandscape.









166.
Back down we are at the river again.









167.
Lets cross the railwaybridge.









168.
Railwaybridge and Vyšehrad.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful city with so many varied kinds of places, and nice pics, of course! kay:
I don't like that highway, but the beautiful buildings under it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Fred and Ginger*

169.
It was time for lunch! I had some luck with a asian foodfestival along the river, so that was really nice  Yummie! 









170.
More then enough stands for some nice food and drinks!









171.
Had a great time!









172.
After plenty of “streetfood’’ we can go on walking in the city 









173.
A famous building in Prague is getting closer and closer....









174.
Prague Tram









175.
"Urban Walls".









176.
Modern and older stand side by side.









177.
Fred and Ginger - Dancing House.









178.
Lovely building.









179.
Glass dress 









180.
And we move on again.









181.
Old church (Church of St. Wenceslas at Zderaz)









182.
A bit further in the street near a park a bigger church/basilica. (Church of St. Ignatius)









183.









184.
Yellow.









185.
Spot the art in the street...









186.
On the streets.









187.
Facades.









188.









189.
Small, smaller, smallest...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm pleased that you got at least one sunny day in Liverpool. Nice photos.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Vienna - May 2018*

After returning from an absolute fantastic four weeks Down Under its time again to move on in this thread!

*Vienna 2018 *

In the long weekend around 
Ascension Day in Holland I went on a citytrip again. This time it was Vienna! 

Thanks to some very nice threads and info from several forummers, special thanks to yansa kay: I dit have a idea what to visit. But still so much to see 
Just before landing at Vienna airport I had some good views over the city.

1.
Still pretty high...









2.
More and better view to several musea, buildings and those green parks in Vienna.









3.
Even a bit closer.









4.
View on the Central railway station and its surroundings.









5.
More Vienna.









After an efficient railwaytrip directy from the airport to the central station and then 2 stations by subway I was allready closeby my hotel which was close to the Opera.

6.
Booked a Motel One.









After dropping my stuff in the room I went out again, also because of the great weather during my visit.

7.
Mozart.









8.
Statues and an eagle at the Hofburg.









9.
Wider view of this part of the Hofburg.









10.
Fountain in one of the many parks in Vienna (this one stands in the Volksgarten).









11.
Which was allready lovely.









12.
Burgtheatre in the sunshine.









13.
The very impressive city hall! 









14.
They were building a stage for the Vienna Festival 









15.
Some clouds and city hall.









16.
Really loved this building. 









17.
Next destination in sight; the Votivchurch.









18.
Details in a facade allong the way.









19.









20.
See trough towards the Donauturm.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick Highrise said:


> After returning from an absolute fantastic four weeks Down Under its time again to move on in this thread!


Hooray, our Australia adventurer is back! :applause:
When I read in the news that in Australia there was an extreme heat period
I thought of you, Patrick. As we see, you did survive.  I'm very much looking
forward to your travel thread! kay:




Patrick Highrise said:


> Thanks to some very nice threads and info from several forummers, special thanks to yansa kay: I dit have a idea what to visit.


I'm glad you could take some inspiration from my (our) thread(s) and tipps! 



Fine new pics from your Vienna trip! kay:
I would love to take a look inside these penthouses (?) at the roof of this
building at Roosevelt Place - they must be spectacular.


Patrick Highrise said:


> 19.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*2nd Part Vienna*

*Part 2 Vienna*

21.
Votivkirche from the side.









22.
Stately building.









23.
Votivkirche from behind. 









24.
Citystreet Vienna









25.
Bit by bit I walk back towards the city center part of Vienna.









26.
Details at the entrance of the Maria am Gestade church.









27.
Salvator chapel.









28.
Sint-Ruprechtschurch









29.
Bright colour!









30.
Front facade of the Stephansdom (St. Stephen's Cathedral)









31.
With the well known and tall (136,7m) South Tower (which we will visit later on in the series for some very cool views!  )









32.
City center.









33.
The Stephansdom again 









34.
Very nice and chique buildings along the ‘Graben’.









35.
In the evening at the Albertina museum.









36.
Hofburg in the evening









37.
The KHM.









38.









39.
Volkstheater









40.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for these nice Vienna pics, Patrick! kay:
Did you see "Maria am Gestade" and "Sankt Ruprecht" also from inside?
If not, you must do the next time  - especially Maria am Gestade.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Vienna in the evening*

^^ Nope, thats for the next visit to the city 

*more nightshots*

41.
Cityhall in colours!









42.
Burgtheater by night.









43.









44.
Building and tram.









45.
Beautifull entrance! 









46.
So many beautifull building with good light in de evening and night! 









47.









48.
Back at the Hofburg complex.









49.
Blue.









50.
Statue.









51.
Stephansdom









The next day we take the subway and we go first towards Schloss Schönbrunn.

52.
Fountain.









53.
Palace.









54.
A garden at the palace.









55.
The stairs at the palace at the main garden/park area.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates once again, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some great night shots, Patrick! :applause:
And Schoenbrunn in the sunlight always is rewarding to visit.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Schloß Schönbrunn *

56.









57.
This park and garden is designed.









58.
Statue (one of many!) in the gardens.









59.
Statues at the Neptune Fountain.









60.
Neptune Fountain.









61.
The garden and park goes up quite a bit towards the Gloriette so we have some views of the city. Lets zoom a bit. 









62.
The mainbuilding of the palace from the hill and the area of the city behind it.









63.
Zoomed out a bit.









64.
Relaxing/Sleeping ducks. 









65.
We arrive at the Gloriette.









66.









67.
Look trough.









68.
Obeliskbrunnen.









69.
Japanese garden near the Zoo and the Palm House. 









70.
Palm house.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely update, Patrick! kay:
Yesterday I read that the Palm House is the biggest of it's kind on the European continent.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! what a breathtaking shots, Vienna' varied architectures are really overwhelming -
and she is beautiful even from above.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*More Vienna.*

*Vienna*

Lets go into the Palmhouse.

71.
Purple flowers.









72.
Green 









73.
More colourfull flowers.









After the visit to the big Palm house I crossed the path towards the Wüstenhaus .

74.
Nice little creature.









75.
What a beatifull bird, just flying free in this building! 









76.
Okay, one more time! 









77.
Am I in Vienna or somewhere in England? 









78.
On our way back to the subway….









79.
I get off at the Kettenbrückengasse at the end (or start) of the Naschmarkt. 
Directly some views of very nice facades! 









80.
Need to look at it a bit closer.









81.
Even closer… 









82.
So much beautifull buildings with even more details!









83.
Back at the Opera again.









84.
Time for a beer! :cheers:









85.
Little green van.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A beautiful update, Patrick! :applause:
What a cute bird in spectacular red colour!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

* Karlskirche*

After my drinks and lunch I am on my way towards the Karlskirche.

86.
Impressive entrance at a building! 









87.
Karlskirche from the back.









88.
Inside is really impressive must say! kay:









89.
Details.









90.
Looking up…..need to go closer 









So lets take a elevator to get up and see more from trough some windows and also the ceiling!

91.
Looking towards my hotel.









92.
Zoomed in.









93.
Guardian.









94.
Wider view again.









95.
A bit more tot he left! 









96.
Ceiling paintings.









97.
Wow! 









98.
You could almost touch.









99.
Outside again.









100.
Church and art.









101.
Mirror.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One of many favourites! kay:
We see how green Vienna is (parks in the city and Vienna Woods in the not
so far distance).


Patrick Highrise said:


> 91.
> Looking towards my hotel.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*More Vienna!*

*Belvedere*

102.
Fountain.









103.
Like royalty; Lower Belvedere.









104.
Upper Belvedere.









105.
Face and fountain.









106.
More fountains.









107.
Zoom.









108.
Closer tot he Upper Belvedere.









109.
View from Upper Belvedere tot he city.









110.
What a facade!!  









111.
Zoomed in to some details.









112.
Flowers in the botanical garden.









113.
Wiener Konzerthaus.









114.
View allong the Schubertring.









115.
MAK.









116.
Impressive facade.









117.
More nice cityblocks at the Schubertring.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many lovely pics again! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*More walking in Vienna*

*Walking trough the city again *

118.
Massive statues on top of the facade of a government building. WOW!









119.
Austrian Academy of Sciences 









120.
City street.









121.
Gorgeous facade! kay:









122.
Top of the facade. In this building and to the left of this one the fire deparment has got a location in the center of Vienna.









After several beers and dinner I walked slowly towards the hotel back again  :cheers:

123.
At the side of the Opera.









124.
Karlskirche by night and mirror in the water.









125.
Karlskirche.









126.
Musikverein Vienna.









127.
Same building and Karlskirche in the back.









128.
House of Industry.









The day after it was time to take the subway and see Donaucity for myself.

129.
St. Francis of Assisi Church am Mexicoplatz









130.
First view of the DC tower. 









131.
Donaucity and Donauturm.









132.
Zoomed in towards the Milleniumtower and the hills/mountains behind it.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb shots, Patrick! kay:
The mountains in the background of pic No. 132 are Kahlenberg (left) and Leopoldsberg.
They have to do with our history and are very "wienerisch".


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect mixture of modern and grand old architectures.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Donau*

133.
Cruising on the Donau.









134.
Getting closer to Donaucity









135.
The Bars on Donau insel.









136.









137.
Nice facade on the DC Tower.









138.










139.
Donauturm seen from Donaupark.









140.
Mirrorglass.









141.
Walking back tot he city again.









142.
Nice area for activities and relaxing.









143.
Nice midrise on the Dresdner Str. and a tram.









144.
Donaukanal


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your nice pics also bring me to areas I'm not so often, like Dresdnerstrasse. kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love this skyscraper, really unique.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Hundertwasser*

We are on our way to some of those famous buildings of Hundertwasser.

145.
Kunsthaus Wien; Museum Hundertwasser.









146.
Art on the sidewalk.









147.
At the Hundertwasserhaus.









148.
Hundertwasserhaus









149.
Typical facade 









150.
A little bit further in the Löwengasse stood and completely different type of building but in its own right gorgeous!  (Palais des Beaux Arts)









151.
Ok, hundertwasser back again… 









152.
Details at the roof of pic 150.









153.
Time for lunch at the a square near the undergroundstation Rochusgasse.









154.
Walking along the Landstraßer Hauptstraße









155.
One of the two Flakturme in Arenbergpark.









156.
Very cool entrance of a building along the Dannebergplatz.









157.
Russisch-orthodoxe Kirchengemeinde zum Hl. Nikolaus









158.
Very colourfull and nice church! 









159.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You really did see a lot in that short time, Patrick - chapeau! 
Beautiful pics again! kay: Not many visitors find the gem Russian Orthodox Church.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*time to go up...*

*Views from a church*

But first some pics of a nice beerfestival; Craft Bier Fest Wien in the Marxhalle in Vienna 

160.
Outside the venue.









161.
There were plenty of craftbreweries of different countries to visit and taste their beer.









162.









163.
:cheers:









After a good night sleep and breakfast we went back into town.

164.
Donnerbrunnen









165.
We are back at Stephansdom.









166.
One more time from inside.









After this it was time to take some stairs going up one of the towers for some views of the city.

167.
Saint Peters church and more in the back you can also see City hall.









168.
Interesting city roof landscape.









169.
We zoom in a bit towards the rooflandscape.









170.









171.









172.
Very nice views around.









173.
A Flakturm (Augarten) and Milleniumtower.









174.
View towars Donaucity and Donauturm.









175.
Detail of the church with Donauturm.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, Patrick! kay:
The "Donnerbrunnen" at the moment is in restauration, so you were lucky
to have the chance to see this beautiful fountain.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Vienna*

*Still some views and on our way to some musea.*

176.
Views towards Prater.









177.
City view.









178.
Oh Vienna 









179.
Zoomed in for some more Hundertwasser 









180.
Looking sort of down…









181.
Nice roof of the church!









182.
On the street again.









183.
Zoomed in on the facade.









184.
Saint Peter’s Church.









185.
Nice details in the facade.









186.
Now thats an entrance 









187.
Side of the Burgtheater and City Hall in the back.









188.
Schreyvogelgasse 









189.
City Hall and Fountain.









190.
Maria Theresien Denkmal 









Next part we first gonna visit a museum


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very beautiful impressions! kay:
Here at the right side in the background we can see the church where I once was baptized.  (Altlerchenfeld)



Patrick Highrise said:


> Oh Vienna


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Lets go to a museum*

*Museum and art*

It was time to visit a museum for some hours, since you can also find lots of interesting museums in Vienna.
I went on this afternoon to the very interesting and nice Kunsthistorisches Museum (KHM).

191.
First some Egyptian art.









192.
Very cute!









193.
Horses and Lions.









194.
Something gold  









Offcourse I also went up the stairs and scafolding to see some things from closeby by Klimt 

195.
Very nice paintings high up the building.









196.
Egypt is also here.









Back on the floor to see some paintings.

197.
Ha the Dutch 









198.
Bruegel









After the very nice visit it was time for some lunch at the MQ. 

199.
Art outside.









200.
On my way towards some beer cafes ( 7 Stern Bräu & AmmutsØn) and the roofterrace of Aqua Terra Zoo.









201.
Streetart / Mural.









202.
Intersection at Siebensterngasse.









203.
Time for some beer again! :cheers: :cheers: @ AmmutsØn.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Splendid photos of a splendid imperial city.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love those buildings with small trees sticking out.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Ha the Dutch


:lol:
Love the whole update! kay:
The sculpture in No. 199 is by Bruno Gironcoli.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Going up a Flaktower*

*Auqaterra Zoo roof views*

After a couple of beers it was only a small walk to the next destination. Aquaterra Zoo for its rooftop views (its situated in a Flaktower(!))

204.
You can also climb up a wall.









I took a metal stairs going up outside to the roof.

205.
Also nice views.









206.
Lets zoom in a bit.









207.
Text on the concrete walls.









208.
More Vienna rooftops.









209.
An other Flaktower ‘nearby’.









210.









211.
Zoomed towards the church and DC tower. 









212.
Other church.









213.
Somebody also enjoying the Vienna views.









214.
Roofs.









215.
We are down on Vienna streets again.









216.
Fillgraderstiege









217.
Nice details on this facade.









218.
Chique Vienna.









After this one more time pics of my Vienna trip. 😊


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One of my favourites, this zoom towards the many towers from different epochs! kay:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 211.
> Zoomed towards the church and DC tower.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great aerial/overhead shots. Really show the scale and density of Vienna.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Last part of the Vienna trip*

*Final part Vienna*

On my last morning in Vienna I went to an other museum; Albertina including the Keith Haring exhibition.

219.









220.
Intriguing art









221.









222.









223.
Other part of the museum.









224.
Really liked this painting.









225.
Modern art.









226.
In the tropics 









227.
Back on the streets again; greek Orthodox Church.









228.
In the Taborstraße









229.
Modern buildings









230.









231.
Hofburg









232.









233.
Waiting for my delayed train back to the airport.









Thanx for all comments and likes! 

After this we go on to the city of Rome


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A superb mix in the last set, Patrick! kay:
Thank you for showing us Vienna seen through your eyes, and of course
I'm looking forward to the next city, Rome! :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Rome*

Its time for a new city...Acient Rome 

*Rome september 2018 *

In september 2018 we went we several colleagues from work on our yearly trip to a city somewhere in Europe. This time it was Rome and for me it was 8 years ago when I was last there.
Taking to plane from our hometown Rotterdam we went for 3 days to this beautiful city.
With also very good sunny and slightly warm weather  it was a really great weekend! kay:

We were very early already in Rome so we first had a little extra bus tour before going to the hotel near the Termini railway station. 

1.
From our bus: Monument of Victor Emanuel II









2.
On a bridge over the Tiber river.









A little wait and my room was ready so soon after that with two others we were on our way walking through the city.

3.
On our first walk; Piazza della Repubblica.









4.
Santa Maria degli Angeli e dei Martiri and a part of a museum beside the Piazza delle Repubblica.









5.
Near the Piazza di San Bernardo you have several very interesting churches on the corners of the road crossing.









6.
One of the other churches is this area with also lots and lots of bikes and scooters.









7.
Piazza Barberini with its famous fountain by Bernini.









8.
Streets of Rome.









9.
Piazza della Trinità dei Monti with the obelix and church above the famous stairs.









10.
Great views at the church.









11.
Inside the Trinità dei Monti church.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful first impressions! :applause:
Gorgeous fountain by Bernini!
:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Another great set of photos from Patrick.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*2nd part Rome*

thank you all  

*Part 2 Rome*

12.
The famous Spanish steps from the top side…









13.
The restored Fontana della Barcaccia at the Piazza di Spagna.









14.
The very impressive front façade of the San Carlo al Corso church along the Via del Corso.









15.
Maria statue inside Chiesa di San Giacomo in Augusta church.









16.
Impressive paintings on the ceiling inside this church.









17.
One of the 2 churches at the end of Via del Corso beside the Piazza del Popolo.









18.
The two side by side.









19.
Nice little streets you can also find plenty in Rome.









20.
Statue in the Basilica di San Silvestro in Capite.









21.
Nice church inside.









After the we walked on towards Rome’s most famous fountain.

22.
Trevi Fountain.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My favourite......


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really wonderful, Patrick! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*3rd part Rome*

*Part 3 Rome*

23.
And then we are at the Pantheon.









24.
Inside with the hole in the roof.









25.
View from the church towards the Piazza.









26.
At Piazza Navona with the La Fontana dei Quattro Fiumi by again Bernini.









27.
Still at Piazza Navona









28.









After some other drinks (not at that expensive Piazza  ) we ended up at a great beer bar: Open Baladin. :cheers:

29.
They had plenty of beers to choose from (us three shared all of them so ended up tasting nine different Italian craft beers  ) and also very nice food for dinner.









30.
This glas is now at home in Rotterdam  :cheers:









31.
On our way back to the hotel we passed by the Largo di Torre Argentina.









32.
Il Gesù church by night









33.
Church of Saints Dominic and Sixtus.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful again! kay:
Especially love Rome at night...
And it seems you have found a real "beer heaven", Patrick!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*More Rome*

* We continue in Rome*

34.
It was a nice walk getting back to the hotel  
Here we are at the Basilica Papale di Santa Maria Maggiore; which looked really cool by night!









35.
The day after we are on an other walk and we are now at the other side of the Basilica Papale di Santa Maria Maggiore. 
Nice with this spot of the sun 









36.
Rome streets.









37.
We pass the Colosseum.









38.
We walk along parts of the Foro Romano.









39.









40.
Across the street we see parts of the Foro Traiano.









41.
We are back at the Monument of Victor Emanuel II.









42.
Getting up the stairs.









43.
Busy streets.









44.
Entrance of the Basilica di Santa Maria in Ara coeli


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

History at every corner! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*fifth part in Rome*

*Rome part 5*

45.
Inside the church.









46.









47.
The interior of the church was very impressive.









48.
Teatro Marcellus 









49.









50.
Ah we are in Italy! 









51.
River Tiber and in the back you can see Castel Sant'Angelo.









52.
Zoomed in a bit more.









53.
Chiesa di Santo Spirito in Sassia 









54.
We can see Basilica di San Pietro









55.
St. Peter's Square / Piazza San Pietro


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One of many wonderful pics! :applause:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 52.
> Zoomed in a bit more.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*towards the Colosseum*

*part 6 Rome *

56.
Fountain in the heat.









57.
We cross the river again.









58.
We walk along the Corso Vittorio Emanuele II.









59.
Largo di Torre Argentina now during the day









60.
Vittorio Emanuele II. 









61.
Foro Traiano 









62.
Arco di Costantino 









63.
At the Colosseum.









64.
Inside its still impressive.









65.
Thinking back to ancient times…









66.
Were is the crowd?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic, when history comes alive! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*More Rome!*

*7th part Rome *

67.
Massive! 









68.
Nice!









69.
Sunset @ Colloseum.









70.
In the evening we went a bit outside the touristic area to a very nice beerbar: Luppolo12.









71.
The next day we are at the Circus Maximus and Palantine hill.









72.









73.
Crossing the river.









74.
Green façade in Trastevere









75.
Such a great area to explore!









76.
Nice old car.









77.
Lunchtime!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice impressions, Patrick! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Ciao Roma!*

*Final part of my Rome visit*

78.
Piazza di Santa Maria 









79.
Front face and churchtower of the Basilica Santa Maria the Trastevere









80.
Inside the church.









81.
Okay, its very impressive here! 









82.









83.
Trastevere.









84.
Somewere in Rome…









85.









86.









87.









88.
Back at the Piazza della Repubblica









Thanx for visiting, liking and comments. kay:

Next city will be Copenhagen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photo updates about Rome; well done :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing with us your beautiful Rome impressions, Patrick! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

*Copenhagen oktober 2018 *

In oktober 2018 it was time for one more citytrip. Sort of close to Holland I went to Copenhagen.
At the end of the afternoon I arrived after the fligt and a trip with the train at my hotel. My hotel was situaed in the Vesterbro area, near the central railway station.

1.
Before having dinner I first had some danish craftbeers. This one I had at 'Fermentoren’. :cheers:









2.
Tivoli was beautifull in the evening with also the extra Haloween stuff there.









3.
This beercafe had plenty of choise! Alone on tap they had 50 (!) different ones.









The morening after its time to really walk and explore the city.

4.
Near my hotel we look along the Vesterbrogade towards the city (center).









5.









6.
City hall and Scandic Palace.









7.
We get our views on the newly built Danish architecturecenter.









8.
at the office of the Nykredit bank; very nice building.









9.
A sleek design! 









10.
Looking over the water.









11.
Again the Nykredit building









12.
“Icecubes”…









13.
Modern stuff that DAC.









14.
Art along the water.









15.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting modern architecture! :applause:
Patrick, as a beer lover - do you know the Austrian "Beer Pope" Conrad Seidl? 


http://bierpapst.eu/


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many beautiful old roofs there... Nice details in the last pic! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Strasbourg*

47
We are back down and walk at the square beside the Palais Rohan









48
Cathedral.









49
Very nice piece of city along the river.









50
Palais Rohan riverside.









51
Walking along the river and looking at the city.









52









53
Great facade 









54









55
We walk into a part of the city known as La Petite France (Unesco Worldheritage).









56
Germany right?? .. :lol:  









57
Green facade


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice walk and pics, I particularly love 56 and 57 - "La Petite Germany"  :lol:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Petit France*

*La Petite France *

58
We go on with our walk in this pretty nice part of Strasbourg.









59









60
water is always nearby.









61
And its aslo probably the busiest part of town, with lots of tourist! 









62
half-timbered houses.









63
We are walking a bit out of the area.









64
Looking towards the Barrage Vauban.









65









66
Also a distinctive part of this area, the towers.









67
In the distance we can spot the tower of the cathedral.









68
Towers on a pic.









69
We can see these towers from this point of view because we are actually walking on top of the Barrage Vauban.









70


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great set! :applause:
I like this part of Strasbourg very much!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I did actually visit Strasbourg, myself, many years ago - as apart of a trip to Alsace. Like many of those border towns and villages, it is very charming.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Strasbourg*

Walking on the Barrage Vauban we are heading towards the museum for modern art.

71
the outside facades were already very nice with `streetart´ 









72
Nice 









73
Strong lines.









74










75
Some time later we are nou walking on the Place Kléber.









76
We see an other church in our view; in this case it was the Saint-Pierre-le-Jeune. 
Inside it was very impressive and surprising!









77
The stunning church organ.









78
But most impressive for me were the very old wallpainting in this church. Some parts were very well visilble...some parts a bit less.  









79
Also very nice!









80
Further along in the city we see this very green facade in a little courtyard.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful thread!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, Patrick - the last two pics belong to my favourites! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*more strasbourg*

*More Strasbourg*

81
In the evening it was time for some French craft beers. :cheers:









82
Cathedral in the late evening.









83
Square at the cathedral.









84
Rhine palace.









85
Modern building on our way to the European Parlement.









86
Beside the parlement they are building this little neighbourhood with midrises (noth residential and offices)









87
Nice to see this old residential neighbourhood as the direct neighbours of the European parlement...









88
And then we have a good view toward the building of the European Parlement (location Strasbourg that is...)









89
Actually I like its design.









90


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting mix of old and new buildings, nice shots! kay:
I really can imagine your pleasure when you have the chance to taste a new craft beer!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

* Final Part Strasbourg *

91
Flags and parlement.









92
St. Paul's Church









93
Along the river.









94
The two towers of the St. Paul's Church.









95
Buildings at the Avenue de la Liberté









96
One more time looking back at the church trough the green.









97
More buildings along the Avenue de la Liberté









98
Backside of the national library.









99
And the front.









This was Strasbourg. Since my citytrip to NYC (next week...) is canceled due to the corona restrictions in the USA for now. 
So I think i will repost some pics from my aussie trip here (Sydney/Melbourne etc   )


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, Patrick - thank you for showing! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

This thread needs new pictures and cities...Even with the corona pandemic I managed of few these 2 years...
Before I get towards those cities from 2020 (Wurzburg/Vaduz/Heidelberg) and 2021 (Rothenburg ob den Tauber, Neurenberg and some Belgian cities) I will first will (re)post pics from cities during my aussie trip... 

Offcourse we start in Sydney.

1.
The A350-900 of Singapore Airlines at Schiphol airport.









2.
In the distance we can spot the skyline from the bus which is taking us to the hotel in the city.









3.
View from our balcony at the hotel which was situaed along Oxford street in the Paddington area.









On day 3 of this trip we finally go out on a walk to explore and see the city! 

4.
Walking along Oxford street we can spot some tall buildings allready.









5.
Streetscene.









6.
Merry Christmas Sydney. 









7.
A bit further we arrive at Hyde Park and at the ANZAC monument.









8.
ANZAC monument from an other side with some residential towers.









9.









10.
St Mary's Cathedral.









11.
Taller towers in the CBD and Sydney Tower.









12.
Fountain and Sydney Tower.









13.
See trough along Hospital Road towards Deutsche Bank Tower and Chifley Tower.









14.
Well we will not be in Sydney anymore at new years eve...but still nice view on some more skyscrapers in the CBD.









15.
Nice row of towers: Deutsche Bank, Chifley Tower, Aurora Place, Governor Phillip Tower.
The tower with the 2 cranes will be a huge reclad en redesign of the old AMP Center;  new name: Quay Quarter Tower









16.
Walking trought the parks and botanical gardens we arrive near the water with a view towards the biggest icon of Sydney.









17.
Colourfull 









18.
CBD seen from the park/botanical garden area.









19.
Lets zoom in a bit more towards some towers.









20.
We can see plenty  The smaller tower u/c includes station below ground and
cantilevers a bit above the church beside it. Martin Place









21.
Opera, Bridge and other skyline across the water (North Sydney).









22.
Walking along the water we come closer to the Opera. Nice spot to moor you boat.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Lovely photos of a lovely city !
cheers , Steve


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*more Sydney*

23.
Skyline of North Sydney a bit closer and some traffic on the water.









24.
Lots of residentials along the water and some other type of traffic on the water of Sydney Harbour.









25.
We are closer at the Opera. What a sight and design! 









26.
After some stairs I look 'back' at the CBD area and on the right you can see a little boat  









27.
Lets zoom in on the roof of the Opera.









28.









29.
Cruiseship in the harbour.









30.
Yet on other icon in this city; Sydney Harbour Bridge.









31.
LEts zoom in again. Enough ferries on the water (very handy to get around!) and below the bridge you can also see a little theme park.









32.
We move back towards the harbour/water and Circular Quay.









33.
Along the water 'below the opera' you can find several nice bars/restaurant. Well its time for lunch and a beer in the sun 










*4th part Sydney / On our way to the bridge*

34.
There is always traffic on the water in Sydney.









35.
Towers.









36.
After that lunch its time to walk our way to the bridge.









37.
Boats and Bridge.









38.
Streetscene









39.
In this area of the city (the rocks) you can find lots of older buildings with also plenty of restaurants/bars, museums etc.









40.
Older buildings in front and some towers of the CBD are tall enough to see 









41.









42.
On the Harbour bridge at the Opera side is a foot- and bikepath. On the other side you can find railwaytracks and in betweer 6 lanes of road..









43.
View on the Opera from the bridge.









44.
zoomed in a bit more to the Opera with one of the ferries.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Up and around Sydney Harbour Bridge*

45.
Big sailboat training in the harbour.
thanx to google I found out that this was Comanche and it was the winner of 2015 and 2017 SydneyHobart race. Very impressive boat!









46.
Almost halfway along the bridge we have view down on the water and its traffic.









47.
We zoom in towards that famous shape.









48.
Residential units at the north side of the harbour.









49.
CBD of Syndey North and traffic on the bridge.









50.
We walk down drom the bridge for views of the bridge, opera and skyline.









51.
Australian Marine.









52.
Cruising along in your boat 









53.
What a bridge!









54.
Pano made with my mobile phone. 









55.
Looking under the bridge towards older buildings and also the  Crown Sydney Hotel and Resort, 271m, under construction.











*part 6 in Sydney:
on our way to Darling Harbour*

56.
CBD, catamaran and cruiseship.









57.









58.
Okay, me in Sydney.









59.
Our ferry is coming.









60.
At the coast on this summerday there is lots of fog!









After the ferry we walked back towards a nice beercafe with its own brewery onsite.; Taprooms (see pic 40)

61.
Time for a few beers in the heat   :cheers:









After this we walk trough an other old original part of Sydney towards Darling Harbour.

62.
Look trough towards the bridge.









63.
Lord Nelson Hotel (also with a brewery onsite).









64.
Close to lots of new projects (tall and huge) you can find these small and low houses! 









65.
We were heading to christmas while we were here, so instead of a tree just decorate your car! :lol: :lol:









66.
View towards the enormous construction site of the metro and the Crown project.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Patrick


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Lovely photos of Auckland ! AKL is definitely a favourite city of mine.

cheers , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more from Auckland


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Some more Auckland *

23.
Along the quays.









24.
Waiting for a green light.









25.
We walk in a part of the harbous with sailing boats, and lots of restaurants and bars.









26.
Boats.









27.









28.









29.
After some drinks  :cheers: it was time to go walk some more.









30.
Modern facade of this officebuilding.









31.
Interesting facade of next door neighbour building.









32.
Church and Skytower.









33.
Diverse styles of architecture.










*Skytower and views*

During our only full day in Auckland we will go up the Skytower offcourse 😉

34.
Looking up!









The glass upstairs does give sometime a bit more colour in the pic (blue or greenish)

35.
Looking at some towers in the CBD.









36.
More view on even more towers in the city centre.









37.
Looking down to the street 









38.
Nice old buiding in the city; City hall, which actualy also got a theatre inside!









39.
City with also some hills in our view (dormant/old remnants of vulcanoes).









40.









41.









42.









43.
Looking to some parts of Auckalnd Harbour and in the background also we can see the Auckland Harbour bridge.









44.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Still in the Skytower *

45.
We zoom in.









46.
In the distance you can see a pretty 'young' vulcanic island; Rangitoto
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rangitoto_Island









47.
Towers and the harbour.









48.
City









49.
We zoom in over the bay towards a tower at the other side....









50.









51.
Auckland War Memorial Museum









52.
In the street behind our hotel in Auckland.









53.
At the museum of pic 51. 









54.
Our view towards Auckland (skyline) as seen from Mount Eden.









55.
Wider view.










* Last part in Auckland*

56.
View from the ferry back to the city (skyline).









57.
Back in the city at a nice church.









58.
Almost felt a little bit in NYC but it was really Auckland  









59.
Skytower and other attraction beside the road.









60.
Christmas on the facade of a department store.









61.
Very nice architecture of this older building in the city center! 









62.
Later in the evening.









63.









64.
A nice colour of the sky and around the Skytower.









65.
Even later on, walking back to the hotel, we had a view of the many colours of the Skytower.









66.
Purple.









67.
Whiteblueish.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*On our way to Wellington*

After fabolous weeks on the North Island its time for a second city on this trip in New Zealand; Wellington.


Before getting to our hotel for the next few days we first stop at the scenic point on top of Mount Victoria for some very nice views indeed of the city and the surrounding area.

332.
View towards the city and the harbours.









333.
180 degrees the other way we had a view of the Wellington airport....We will see that in a few days also before getting our plane towards the southern island 










334.
We are looking back towards the city, a little bit more zoom this time.









335.









336.
Busy city centre and more relaxed residentialareas behind that in the green hills..









337.
“rooflandscape” from a part of the neighbourhood “Te Aro” which where we could find also our hotel.









338.
Location, location, location....









339.









340.
Panorama 









341.
Back at the other side of 'the hill' 😉









342.









343.
The letter N blows away from Wellington (the next day we fellt why it has a name as the "windy city" 😉 )









344.
Green areas and the water are always pretty close somewhere around this city.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*In Wellington *

345.
We are still on the hill for views.









346.









347.
Suburb and landscape behind it.









348.
Houses in green









After this we first go to our hotel and after a little break we first with a smaller group back to the city in this late afternoon.

349.









350.









351.
We have spotted a nice terrace in the sun a bit further on... 









352.
So its time for some drinks and talks. Nice bottle this. 









After a very nice afternoon and evening with a bigger part of the group and offcourse drinks, snacks and even dinner there I first go back for a little stop at our hotel.

353.
Part of our hotel along Cuba Street in the evening









354.
After that I still go by a very nice little brewpub which I knew wasn't too far from our hotel.










355.
So offcourse Cheers! 🍻









356.
Mural









They day after we are still a full day in the city to explore it.

*A day in Wellington*

357.
We walk trough Cuba street towards the harbour front and the ''Te Papa Tongarewa museum'.
In this street a whole lot of different buildings and styles.









358.
More Cuba street.









359.
But you can also find these kind of more historic and grand buildings along Cuba street.









360.
Mural and me 









361.
Typical red light for pedestrians. 









362.
And the green counterpart 









363.
In the harbour area near the museum (not this old/historical building  )









364.
In the national museum; Te Papa Tongarewa. With a huge variation in subjects, types of art and exhibitions.









365.
Modern, very colourfull art.









366.









367.
So colurfull and also because of its size of this 'piece' (2 stories tall!) very impressive.









368.
Other modern piece.









369.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*More in the museum*

370.
Neon.









371.
We go on to the roof terrace area of the museum for some views of the city and the harbour in the windy city. (the wind was pretty strong this nice summer day).









372.
Another nickname of Wellington is Quake City. The have a lot of erathquakes in this area.
And they don't have to be very close also.
The city suffoured damages troughout from earthquakes like the ones at Christchurch (M6.3, 2011) and Kaikoura (M7.8, 2016).









373.
One of the several ferries that daily go and between the North and South Island.









374.
Cityskyline.









375.









376.









377.
A part of the museum has an exhibition aournd the Treaty of Waitangi. A historical date in forming New Zealand.









378.
Reuse 









379.
Powerfull words! 









380.
The last part I visit in the museum was the exhibition around the Battle of Gallipoli, in which during World War I the ANZAC forces (Australia en New Zealand soldiers) were having a big battle with the Turkish forces.









381.
Lifesize sculptures with sounds and ligths are impressive (made by Weta Workshop (know for LotR and such).









382.










*Back in the city of Wellington*

After our visit to the museum it was time to walk trough a part of the city toward the well known funicular ride up towards the Botanical Gardens.

383.
From the museum we walk along the waterline towards ‘downtown’…









384.
Statue.









385.
We are a bit further along the water...









386.
Which has at several point art allong the way.









387.
Between the are beside the water and the rest of the center part of town there is a busy road.









388.
In the centre part of town you can really find a sorts of buildings and architectural styles.









389.
Nice old historic building but the top extention I don't like at all.... 









390.









391.
We have to wait for the next ride....









392.
Art in the 'downtown' station of the funicular.









393.
After our own ride up its time for some typical Wellington views and pics... 









394.
View over the city.









395.
View over the city part two...









396.
Typical Wellington.









397.
Halfway up there is also a station area with dubbeltrack so the cars can pass eachother.









398.
LEts see how our route trough the Botanical Gardens will be.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Patrick


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Botanical Gardens Wellington *

399.
View of the green backarea near the gardens with nicely situated homes..









400.
Not a bad place to live!









401.
But I guess at a price to own such a house...









402.
Colourfull Flowers in the garden.









403.
Cacti in the gardens.









404.
The botanical gardens themselves are really great located with such nice landscapes! 









405.
Back to some colour.









406.
Rockgarden.









407.
Mural in the park









408.
The area near Glenmore street which was more a flat area.









409.
But with lots of colours, art and enough places to sit an relax!









410.
More colour! 









411.
A tree whit lots of trunks....which one is yoours!?? 









412.
And we go on towards the Rose Garden.









413.
In the glass house you can find the begonias









414.
Rose.









415.
White Rose.









After this it was a walk back towards the city center part and a look at the Beehive 

*Wellington*

416.
To get from the botanical gardens towards the city center part again we first had to walk a part on a very well maintained cemetery.









417.
Cemetery and the city.









418.









419.
By a walking bridge I crossed the free way/ bypass around the city center and now we are near the NZ parlement. The modern part has the nickname Beehive.









420.
A bit closer with the new zealand flag..









421.
Brutalism... concreet all the way! 









422.
Glimpse over the water 









423.









424.
We zoom in a bit.









425.
The older part of the NZ parlement, the yellow building is the library of the parlement.









426.
St Paul cathedral.









427.
Sacred Heart Cathedral.









428.
Yet more brutalism architecture; now the National Library of New Zealand.









429.
Station.









430.
The old government building (kauri wood) a bit closer. Very nice building. Looks like stone buts its all wood.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Patrick


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Last part in Wellington *

431.
The modern part of the Supreme Court.









432.
Lets zoom in a bit towards that modern facade.









433.









434.
Nice ride!









435.









436.
We walk along in the city.









437.









438.
A bit older building in the city center.









439.
Modern and older buidings along the Jervois en Customhouse Quays.









440.
A bit further in the city center on my walk.









441.
Nice old building and the tallest of Wellington behind it (Majestic Center 116m).









442.
Streetscene Wellington









443.
The old library of Wellington; now a museum (City Gallery) with some art on the roof.









444.
The roofart a bit closer.









445.
Tripod and camera, Wellington is known as the moviecapital of New Zealand with the well known Weta studios en Park Road Production.









446.
Colourfull tree; “British War memorial”.









447.
Last evening in Wellington so need to go by a nice craftbeerbar ‘Rogue and Vagabond’










After lots of day with beatifull nature and landscapes on the South Island, Invercargill was the first more city we stayed at 

* Invercargill*

Later in the afternoon we arrive in the little city of Invercargill where we will stay the night.

793.
Mural near our hotel.









794.
City hall and theather in one. Nice building!









795.









796.
Other mural.









797.
Church.









798.
Modern Art go side by side with historic building.









799.
A car that I saw during my walk trough the city center part of town..









800.
Mural of the lodge in this building. Cool! Oh a nice beers they also had at the bar!









801.









802.
After the first beers at Tuatara Lodge we move on towards an other pub for some more drinks and food!









803.
Cheers!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Our last stop in New Zealand...

*Christchurch*

After some, 'boring' , hours is the bus we arrive in Christchurch.
We made a few smaller stops trough the city before heading towards our hotel.

1st Stop is the new 'kathedral'. Its was built because of the damage to the orginal old one in the city center due to the quake of 2011

856.
Frontfacade.









857.
We zoomed in towards the colourful parts.









858.
Inside the church which was built with as main building material: CARDBOARD (!)
Church was designed by Japanese architect Shigeru Ban.









859.
Newer buildings near the church.









860.









861.
During the quake of 2011 sadly 185 people died. This monument of white chairs (185) remembers those victims.









862.
Colourfull, older buildings in the city center part of town.









863.
We also pass the old cathedral...









864.
Still in the city center part of town...










Second part Christchurch.

865.
Part of older, restored, buildings near the botanical gardens!









866.
Peacock Fountain









867.
After dropping my stuff at our hotel I walk back along the park towards the city center part of the city. Here the green park with the Avon river.









868.









869.
We cross the Bridge of Remembrance for the modern buildings in the city center for a bite and drinks.









870.
This part of town is modern with lots of restaurants and bars.









871.









After our last dinner of this trip its time to go back home after a month New Zeeland.

872.
Christchurch Airport.









873.
Our plane for the first part of our 28hr trip  . This one brings us back to Singapore.











Next time we are gonna visit a German City which I stayed at in the summer of 2020 on my way to the Austrian mountains; Wurzburg.

To be continued.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Well and then it was the year 2020 and Corona came along....so no trips for a pretty long time.
In the end I was still happy that I could go a week towards the mountains in Austria in the summer with my own car.
On my way towards Austria I made a stopover in a german city. And also on my way back towards home made a stop over in an other german city.

So on our way towards Austria in 2020 we visited the german city of Würzburg.

Traffic that day was pretty swift, not to much traffic jams and road works so I did arrive in Würzburg allready around 2PM.
So enough time to explore the city.

1.
The street near my hotel and in the back on the hill there are vineyards.









2.
St Gertrude church.









3.
Nice little facade.









4.
Stift Haug / Saint John church.










In Würzburg you can also find a gorgeous old palace with gardens which are on the Unesco World Heritage list.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Würzburg_Residence



5.
In the palace garden of the residence.









6.
Stairs and statues.









7.
Good view towards the palace.









8.
Garden and palace









9.
The facade of the palace a bit closer.









10.
Other part of the garden around the palace.









11.
St. Michael church.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Würzburg – second part*

12.
Saint Peter en Paul church.









13.
Universitybuilding.









14.
Grafeneckart, oldest part of the city hall of Würzburg.









15.
We are looking along the Domstraße towards the Cathedral of Würzburg.









16.
We cross the river Main by the 'Alte Mainbrücke' and looking back towards the center of Würzburg.









17.
Across the river I found a beergarden of a local brewery. Cheers!









But the main reason to cross the river was a visit to Castle Marienburg.

18.
Which lies nicely on a hill so nice views of the city and surroundings.









19.
Around the city on the hills you can find many vineyards.









20.
After a little walk we cross in front of the castle.









21.
More views!









22.









23.
Closer near the castle.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Patrick


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*3rd and final part of Würzburg*

24.
Other view near the castle of surrounding landscape.









25.
Now it does look more like a castle  









26.
Well maintained castle.









27.
At the inner courtyard of the castle.









28.
Again.









29.
View on the river, bridge and castle.









30.
Public space along the river Main.









31.
There you can find also several nice places for a bite an drinks. Found a spot for my dinner and some beers.









32.
Marker square and obeliskfountain in the evening.









33.
The Mariachapel situated at markersquare.









34.
Grafeneckart in the evening.









The day after I went towards Austria for my week in the mountains. But before arriving at my hotel and made a quick detour into an other country and its capital; Liechtenstein with the city of Vaduz.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Vaduz – Liechtenstein*

On my way towards my hotel to stay in Austria I made a little detour so I could visit the little country of Liechtenstein and its capital, the town of Vaduz.

35.
Government building Liechtenstein









36.
Cathedral of Saint Florin.









37.
Front facade and tower of the church.









38.
It was pretty quiet in town...









39.
Art, government and cathedral.









40.
Above the city lies Schloss Vaduz, residence of the royal family.









41.
Old and modern buildings are located across and beside each other in the centre part of town.









42.
Swiss ain't to far away, but I was a bit surprised there were so may shops for Swiss chocolate here...









43.
Town hall Vaduz.









44.
After buying some souvenirs, beers from Liechtenstein and some chocalate it was time for a lunch and because of still have tot drive my car an Alcohol free beer.










Next part we arrive, after a week in Austria, in an other German city on my way back to Holland, Heidelberg.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*more Neurenberg*

256.
View over the city from the castle.









257.
A bit of zoom.









258.
At the other side we walk out of the castle/city wall grounds.









259.
The lower part of the dry ditch is filled with lots of green areas with some spots for drinks and relaxation.









260.
We arrive at the other side of the Neutorturm.









261.
Buildings along the rind road along the old city...









262.
We walk along the route around the old city center..









263.
Water, trees and the Schlayerturm









264.
‘Green city walls’.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Towards the evening*

265.
Is this area beside the old town we find some more modern buildings of after the war....









266.
Yet an other tower in the city walls....the Spittlertorturm









267.
We walk back into the city center again.


268.
The Weißer Turm, including access to the underground/subway.









269.
Fontain and nice building behind it.









270.
Again the fountain but now with the Weißer Turm









271.
We cross the little river Pegnitz by the Karlsbücke









272.
An older bridge crossing the river.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Neurenberg


----------

